# كتاب اسرار الصنعات مع المشغل الخاص



## الملك الشبح (26 أبريل 2015)

كتاب أمريكي باللغة الانجليزية تم اصدار الطبعة الأولي 1939 والثانية التي بين أيدينا عام1943

ومعناه : ثروات في وصفات: للمنزل وللمزرعة وللمصنع أو الورشة

وصفه:
يحتوي الكتاب علي 900 صفحة والمواضيع مرتبة هجائيا وكذلك الفهارس وفيه شرح أسماء الخامات والكيماويات كأسماء تجارية وكأسماء كيمائية ويشمل كل مناحي الحياة 
وينتفع بهذا الكتاب شخصان: الأول آتاه الله ملكة اتقان الانجليزية والآخر آتاه الله ملكة الطموح وحب الاختراع والمغامرة وياحبذا لو اجتمعت هاتان الصفتان في شخص واحد 
وحبذا ان تتم ترجمة الكتاب واعادة توزيعه ككتاب الكتروني أو كتاب مطبوع باللغة العربية ليستفيد منه الجميع
والكتاب منه الآن نسخ قليلة ونادرة في الولايات المتحدة. 
ويمكن تحميله من الرابط أدناه

الملف يحتاج برنامج ون رار لفك الضغط

ولا تنسوني من الدعاء

http://www.4shared.com/rar/2g-XYtMPce/__online.html


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 أبريل 2015)

حتى لايصدم القارئ فى هذا الكتاب - فهناك ملحوظه هامه
سيجد صعوبه فى تفهم مصطلحاته - فهى مصطلحات ومسميات قديمه جدا - وخاصة ان اغلب المكونات منزليه بمسميات الزمن القديم


----------

